# Warcraft 3: Just cant host!



## MnJake (Dec 18, 2007)

I've done everything I was supposted to do. I added the offical ports on both my router and on my trend micro firewall. I've done what the people at netgear ( my router) and at comcast to get this down. I've called warcraft but they just refered me to my own router. I've even turned off my firewall to get it to try. 

Whenever I try and host the game I get the same responce like other people who try and make a game. I've done everything. What should I do.

I think its related to my other thread. It has problems with online gaming too.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f142/xbox-live-hasnt-worked-ever-203765.html#post1218116


----------



## Gibson56 (Dec 21, 2007)

hey i had the same problem with hosting on WC3 and what i did was go to this site portforward.com they can help you with hosting games.


----------



## dragon_king (Dec 19, 2007)

Warcraft 3 has many bugs. I used to play DOTA and yes, I found the same problem. Maybe you need some cracks to fix this thing


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

dragon_king said:


> Warcraft 3 has many bugs. I used to play DOTA and yes, I found the same problem. Maybe you need some cracks to fix this thing


mentioning cracks is one thing,but please dont post any.that would be against forum rules.


----------

